

Microsoft browser lottery: a random algorithm that is not so random - jackfoxy
http://motls.blogspot.com/2010/02/microsoft-browser-lottery-do-js-random.html#more

======
kierank
Funnily enough when I was presented with the voting screen the "Welcome to
Internet Explorer" dialogue appeared above it.

